# Chrome Yellow Rules (lame I kno) lol



## fatima_nola (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello makeup junkies....Im Back!

Heres a look I did yesterday wearin chrome yellow eyeshadow....ive been havin it for a while and yesterday was my first time wearing it!
This color is also a pain in the arse to work it... or mayb its just me!

Enjoy!!!















I thru sum white eyeliner in the mix...Wht do u guys think???









FACE::
MAC Strobe Cream
MAC Studio Fix Fluid NW50
MAC Select Cover Concealer NW45
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish Natural in Deep Dark

EYES:
MAC Painterly p/p
MAC Chrome Yellow e/s
MAC Rule e/s
MAC Plumage e/s
MAC Ricepaper e/s
MAC Fascinating e/p
MAC Zoomlash in ZoomBlack (I love this stuff!)

Lips:
MAC Cultured l/g


RANDOM BONUS PIKS





FACE: 
Same as usual

EYES:
MAC e/s in Bamboo, A little Folie, Ricepaper

LIPS:
YSL Rouge Personnel #28





FACE:
Same as usual

EYES:
MAC Arena e/s

LIPS:
MAC Ruby Woo (1st time tryin it out!)

Later folks...


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 21, 2010)

Love them all but the first is best. I think chrome yellow is worth the work.


----------



## LC (Apr 21, 2010)

it is a pain to work with, but you pulled it off nicely


----------



## Khalia25 (Apr 21, 2010)

I looooooooove this!!!


----------



## Regality101 (Apr 21, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Apr 21, 2010)

you lok gorgeous!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 21, 2010)

Chrome Yellow is gorgeous on you!


----------



## KIT (Apr 21, 2010)

love it, especially ur brows!!!


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 21, 2010)

chrome yellow suits you


----------



## Notorious19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I love all of these looks...definitely will be trying them out!


----------



## shootout (Apr 21, 2010)

Gorgeous as usual.
I'm sure I say this every time you post but your brows are to die for!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 21, 2010)

I love what you did with what may be my most hated shadow. You make me want to give it another try! BTW your brows are BANGING!!


----------



## nunu (Apr 21, 2010)

Love them all!


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 21, 2010)

I love this look!!! 

I agree Chrome Yellow is a pain to work with!  LOL!


----------



## YuzuBunny (Apr 21, 2010)

wow, the chrome yellow looks awesome! i like it better without the white, though.


----------



## PreciousOne (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely. Yellow and oranges look great on woc.


----------



## NubianHoneii (Apr 21, 2010)

I love Chrome Yellow soo much when it wants to work right. Your brows are hot girl!


----------



## ci.italy (Apr 21, 2010)

wow! it reminds me of Beyonce look in Telephone video, very very well done!!


----------



## amyzon (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, yellow looks absolutely stunning on you!  And the Fascinating really pulled the look together... Really gorgeous!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 21, 2010)

really great job with Chrome Yellow. I'm scared of that shade on me, lol!


----------



## UnleashTheBats (Apr 21, 2010)

Love the chrome yellow on you. Looks awesome!


----------



## sinergy (Apr 21, 2010)

yes the chrome yellow looks awesome!


----------



## claralikesguts (Apr 21, 2010)

great looks!


----------



## Candy Christ (Apr 21, 2010)

That's seriously your color. It might be a lot of work but you pulled it off amazingly


----------



## tthelwell (Apr 21, 2010)

I love them all! Rock that Chrome Yellow girl!


----------



## starfck (Apr 21, 2010)

that looks amazing! and ilove your hair =D


----------



## Wandalemur (Apr 21, 2010)

That yellow looks fantastic.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 22, 2010)

It is SO hard for most people to pull off yellow eyeshadow, but you look absolutely amazing wearing it!  It's a great look for you - my favorite of the ones you posted!


----------



## AjaAbeni (Apr 22, 2010)

Your eyebrows are to DIE for!!!!!!!!! I really like the 1st one, the yellow looks amazing on your skin. Very georgeous gal....


----------



## summerlove (Apr 22, 2010)

gorgeous! I love your brows & your blending. Off topic, your hair looks so cute in the first pic!


----------



## prettysecrets (Apr 22, 2010)

i love every look!!!


----------



## she (Apr 22, 2010)

fantastic in yellow & i'm inspired by your ruby woo.


----------



## bad girl glam (Apr 23, 2010)

Chrome Yellow is so you! love it!  love the hair too!


----------



## fatima_nola (Apr 23, 2010)

Can I start off with saying "WOW"....you guys are so sweet with all the nice comments, I totally didn't expect it esp since I waSNT so sure about the look! Im glad u guys enjoyed.....more looks to come in the future!


----------



## fatima_nola (Apr 23, 2010)

O and for all the ppl who like my hair....thanks also it was my first time tryin out bantu knots


----------



## michieme (Apr 23, 2010)

Your look makes me want to pull out my Chrome Yellow and play


----------



## brightkiwi (Apr 24, 2010)

you're so pretty! I love your makeup application!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Apr 24, 2010)

I love them all!!! Great work!!!!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Apr 24, 2010)

The brows!


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Apr 24, 2010)

I Love Ur Hair Soooooooooooooo Much


----------



## kimmy (Apr 24, 2010)

you blended chrome yellow better than anyone i've ever seen.


----------



## aleeesadarling (Apr 26, 2010)

Girl, these colors are absolutely BEAUTIFUL on your skin color! Haha, makin' me jealous! <3 Keep more beauty coming.


----------



## ChloeCariad (Apr 26, 2010)

You are so beautiful!  you got great payoff from the Chrome Yellow, even if it was a pain!  I am jealous of your eyebrows!


----------



## MrsPackMan (Apr 26, 2010)

very nice!  love your brows


----------



## Sumshine88 (Apr 26, 2010)

you need to turn that thumbs down, upside down! Gorgeous look!


----------



## my_adored (Apr 27, 2010)

Love the pink lips in the second to last pic! Gorgeous!


----------



## bambibrneyes (Apr 28, 2010)

i love the crome yellow, its looks great on you


----------



## Nieriel (Apr 28, 2010)

girl, that yellow looks fantastic on you


----------



## milamonster (Oct 23, 2010)

can u pm me on ur hair? i love it!


----------



## internetchick (Oct 24, 2010)

Gorgeous, and I love your your in the first picture!!


----------



## ashleydenise (Oct 24, 2010)

This looks great!

  	Chrome Yellow looks like sh*t on me! Like it's not opaque at ALL. =[


----------



## xhypnotiqex (Nov 16, 2010)

love both looks and your hair is fab!!


----------



## beautenoir (Nov 17, 2010)

wow.  chrome yellow looks stunning on you!!!


----------



## K_ashanti (Nov 17, 2010)

very nice looks!! and cute hair!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 18, 2010)

WERQ! You are as cute as a button too! I always love your looks


----------



## Cherryjames (Nov 19, 2010)

that's very beautiful .. i loooove your brows


----------

